Ask HN: Are there any projects or compilers which convert JavaScript to Java? - ggonweb
======
philippnagel
There is Rhino from Mozilla: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/Rh...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Projects/Rhino/JavaScript_Compiler)

------
smt88
Why would anyone ever want to do that? Why do you want to do that? There's
almost definitely a better way to do whatever you're trying to do.

